# How to configure the keyswitches of a kontakt multi-rack as easily as with UVI Workstation?



## ratherbirds (Oct 8, 2018)

Hello,
I am trying to configure a mutli rack instument in kontakt 5 so that I can easily select an instrument in real time simply by pressing a key on the master midi keyboard. It's easy with UVI Workstation, but it looks like a real gas plant with kontakt.
What is the best way to do this? Similarly, how to easily change the range of each instrument in this multi rack, stack instruments ... without changing the preset instruments? Is it possible ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Oct 8, 2018)

There's no such feature built in Kontakt, so a custom script would have to be written.


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 8, 2018)

EvilDragon said:


> There's no such feature built in Kontakt, so a custom script would have to be written.


Thank you for your reply.
Would it be possible to associate with this script a graphical interface (ui) allowing to manage (range and keyswitch selection to play in real time) the instruments of the multi rack?


----------



## instantsonics (Oct 8, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


> Thank you for your reply.
> Would it be possible to associate with this script a graphical interface (ui) allowing to manage (range and keyswitch selection to play in real time) the instruments of the multi rack?


Yes, it's possible - with all usual things like sliders, buttons or value edits to manage the instruments. At least you can have a UI with standard Kontakt graphic elements. Look how Heavyocity guys make multis (DM307 library, for example).


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 8, 2018)

it's an interesting challenge


----------



## tack (Oct 8, 2018)

At least for your keyswitching question, you could do this with FlexRouter. Put each patch on a different channel, and you can have FlexRouter map a keyswitch of your choice to the desired channel. (Also works on all ports A-D, so you can address up to 64 patches.)


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 8, 2018)

tack said:


> At least for your keyswitching question, you could do this with FlexRouter. Put each patch on a different channel, and you can have FlexRouter map a keyswitch of your choice to the desired channel. (Also works on all ports A-D, so you can address up to 64 patches.)


I will try. But i don't see anything about range or layer managing rules...


----------



## tack (Oct 8, 2018)

ratherbirds said:


> But i don't see anything about range or layer managing rules...


Indeed, it won't handle instrument ranges. But it can facilitate keyswitching across disparate patches.

If you're using note-based keyswitches, layering can be accomplished by holding multiple notes (assuming that's what you meant by layers).


----------



## ratherbirds (Oct 9, 2018)

tack said:


> If you're using note-based keyswitches, layering can be accomplished by holding multiple notes (assuming that's what you meant by layers).


Yes, selection of 2 or 3 patches simultaneously for example. 3 layers : Synth bass (range low) + Strings (range middle+high) + mono Soprano voice (range high) . The next multi patches to play (in real time, selected by keyswitch) could be : Strings (range low+middle+high) + Voices (range middle+high


----------



## Tfis (Oct 9, 2018)

Maybe you could use expression maps' keyswitches to change the midi channels.


----------

